

A Singularly Valuable Decomposition: the SVD of a Matrix [pdf] - TriinT
http://www.math.umn.edu/~lerman/math5467/svd.pdf

======
metachor
We use an application of singular value decomposition in our search products,
in particular Latent Semantic Indexing:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latent_semantic_indexing>. This is being used to
drive a "concept search" feature.

